# Tecumseh 5.5 throttle hookup help



## burton9010 (Jun 9, 2011)

I just bought a colman powermate generator for a good deal sold as is. The thing is in nice shape and has a tecumseh 5.5 hp engine on it. The guy told me it didnt run. So I brought it home and tried to start it. woulnt start at first. Then I had seen when I moved the throttle lever up and down nothing was happing. I then tried to move the lever on the carb by hand to give it some throttle and the thing fired right up! I thougt easy fix but now I am having trouble finding out how this mouse trap is spose to be hooked up. I have looked around the internet at parts breakdowns and even tried to google it to find a pic. I am hoping someone on here has this engine and could snap a pic of their setup so I can see what parts I am missing. Here is a few pics of my setup.The engine is a Tecumseh OHH55 69021C engine.


----------



## burton9010 (Jun 9, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## darrellmak (Apr 10, 2006)

Did you ever resolve your Coleman generator problem? I have a similar dilemma with a Coleman Powermate 5000 generator with a Tecumseh (HM100-159272M) engine. Although I'm still trying to figure out the proper governor linkages for my generator, I may have found some info from my research for your engine. Email me at [email protected] yahoo.com.


----------



## Eduardo A C Souza (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello, i'm here in Brasil, and trying no to give up from a tecumseh 5.5hp. I already found the carburator, bit still haven't found tese complete part, what a although don't know the name, the kit is the same as you haver send in this forum. Can you help me with any shop where I could find a complete governor kit for these engine? thanks


----------

